# Gipsfaserplatte (z.B. Fermacell) als Montageplatte



## sam74 (4 Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

	Bin der Sam und auf der Suche nach einer Antwort! Da ich im großen weiten Netz nicht richtig fündig geworden bin.
	Es geht um den Ausbau eines Verteilerschranks im Rahmen einer neuen Elektroinstallation in einem EFH.
	Basis wird ein Hager Feldverteilerschrank ( UniversZ o.Ä) dort hinein kommt ein eHZ Platz, so wie ihn mein EVU vorschreibt, für den restlichen Platz im Schrank möchte ich mich aber nicht an die Systembausteine von Hager binden.

	Jetzt habe ich in einem Neubau einen Verteiler gesehen der von einer Fachfirma aufgebaut und aufgestellt wurde, in dem neben dem eHZ nur eine Gipsfaserplatte als Montageplatte "reingespaxt" wurde. Darauf sind dann die Hutschienen und Verdrahtungskanäle geschraubt.

	Diese Variante gefällt mir natürlich dahingehen, dass ich beim Aufbau und der Geräteverteilung ziemlich flexibel bin - ABER: bisher habe ich soetwas noch nie gesehen und auch nichts im Netz dazu gefunden - was mich wiederrum etwas skeptisch macht.

	Kennt vielleicht jemand von den Profi's hier diese Vorgehensweise und gibt es evtl. eine Vorschrift die es ausdrücklich erlaubt oder verbietet ?

	Danke schonmal,
	und Grüsse


----------



## knabi (4 Mai 2016)

Das paßt überhaupt nicht zusammen:



sam74 schrieb:


> von einer *Fachfirma* aufgebaut und aufgestellt wurde, in dem neben dem eHZ nur eine *Gipsfaserplatte als Montageplatte **reingespaxt* wurde. Darauf sind dann die Hutschienen und Verdrahtungskanäle geschraubt.



Keine Fachfirma wird in einen Verteilerschrank eine Gipsfaserplatte "reinspaxen". Du mußt mal davon ausgehen, daß ein Zählerplatz / eine Zählerverteilung jederzeit auch von elektrotechnischen Laien geöffnet werden kann und auch geöffnet werden wird; ein Aufbau mit Reiheneinbaugeräten ohne Abdeckung auf Montageplatte hat deshalb in einem solchen Schrank nichts zu suchen, von der Gipsfaserplatte als Montageplatte mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Für den Ausbau der Kommunikationsfelder gibt es bei jedem Schaltschrankhersteller entsprechende Montagplatten aus Stahlblech / Lochblech, die ohne "Gespaxe" auskommen.

Gruß 

Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2016)

Wenn ich bei der EVU währe, würdest du von mir keinen Zähler bzw. Strom bekommen.
Darauf wird es auch hinauslaufen, gleich welche Norm du denen nennst.


----------



## dentech (4 Mai 2016)

Hi,

du kannst ja auch mal in die TAB (Technischen Anschlussbedingungen) des EVU schauen. Aber ich stimme RN zu, von mir würde es auch keinen Zähler geben.


----------



## sam74 (4 Mai 2016)

Hallo knabi,

das war auch mein Gefühl, als ich den Verteiler sah ( deshalb hab ich auch ein paar Bilder gemacht !)  In der Tat hat dies eine Fachfirma so angeboten und aufgebaut ! Der Chef hat auf Nachfrage bestätigt, dass sie es schon immer so machen um möglichst flexibel zu bleiben !

Wenn Ihr mir eine Vorschrift hättet, aus der hervorgeht, dass dies so nicht zulässig ist, wäre ich euch dankbar, zum einen hilft dies meinem Bruder ( dem das Haus mit dem Schaltschrank gehört, und der eh schon wegen Pfusch am Bau zum Anwalt muss) und zum anderen mir,  bei dem der Aufbau des Verteilers noch bevor steht!

Gruss Sam




EDIT: sorry, hab die anderen Antworten beim Schreiben noch nicht gesehen: Also das EVU ( Baden-Württemberg) hat den Zähler bereits installiert ! wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist !


----------



## dentech (4 Mai 2016)

Welches EVU ist das denn?


----------



## sam74 (4 Mai 2016)

s.o. - ENBW

PS: wow, kenne kein Forum, wo so schnell Antworten kommen, respekt & danke.


----------



## dentech (4 Mai 2016)

Vielleicht hilft dir der Punkt 8 in den TAB -> Stromkreisverteiler 
hierzu sind verschiedene Normen zu erfüllen, was da jetzt im einzelnen steht muss man dann schauen


----------



## Mr.Spok (4 Mai 2016)

Es gibt von Hager so genannte Multimediafelder, ist ansich eine Lochplatte. Eventuell wäre das ja das Richtige.


Grüße Jan.


----------



## knabi (4 Mai 2016)

Das größte Problem ist meiner Meinung nach der fehlende Berührungsschutz (VDE0100 T410). Nach VDE 0603 Teil 1 müssen Zählerschränke schutzisoliert (Schutzklasse II) ausgeführt warden - der Aufbau hier entspricht dieser Schutzklasse nicht. In einem Industrieschaltschrank, zu dem nur Elektro-Fachkräfte Zugang haben, wäre die Ausführung (mal abgesehen von der Gipsfaserplatte) schon OK. In einem für Laien zugänglichen Schrank aber reicht z.B. die Basisisolation, die die verwendeten Aderleitungen bieten, nicht als Berührungsschutz aus. Dazu kommen die Probleme, die jeder Elektriker schon mal erlebt hat: Fehlende Endkappen auf Sammelschienen, einzelne Drähtchen, die nicht mehr unter die Aderendhülse paßten etc. etc.

Warum der Versorger einen Zähler gesetzt hat, weiß ich nicht - vielleicht war der Gipskartonaufbau zum Zeitpunkt des Zählersetzens noch nicht da, vielleicht war der Zählermonteur betriebsblind....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## sam74 (4 Mai 2016)

also eins kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, die Gipsfaserplatte war schon so wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist da, als der (dann offensichtlich blinde) Zählermonteur von ENBW kam.


----------



## ohm200x (4 Mai 2016)

Moin,

hier ODR, Tochter der EnBW im Raum Ulm, Heidenheim etc. Kein EHz (2009) und daher immer das gewohnte Zähler-Dreieck im Schrank nötig.
Mittlerweile (2014) "großer" EHz in besagtem Zählerplatz.

Kenne das Hager-Programm nicht im Detail denn ich bin bei Striebel und John (ABB) günstiger fündig geworden.
Aber auch dort gibt es sicher was ähnliches, sofern mann die Rabatt-Marge des Elektrikers ausnutzen möchte.

Hab bei meinen zwei Bauten zwei Ansätze verfolgt.
1) Montageplatte
2) Keine Montageplatte

Bei mir habe ich einen separaten Zählerkasten, weil 2009/2010 dank Wärmepumpe mit Niedrigtarif, Tarifschaltgerät und PV-Anlage alleine hierfür 4 Plätze ntig waren.
Daneben dann ein Standschrank mit drei Sektionen. Unten leer bzw. SAT nach IP-Box. Hier war noch das Patchpanel geplant, was aber in eine sep. 19"-Rack gewandert ist.
In der Mitte sitzen meine FIs und die Sicherungen sowie weitere REG wie der Klingeltrafo und das KNX-Geraffel. Wie zu sehen ist ist da eine übliche Abdeckung drauf.
Oben drüber sitzt die Montageplatte mit SPS und Koppelrelais. Hier habe ich eine 4mm Plexiglasscheibe drauf geschraubt welche alles fingersicher macht.
Kabeleinführung von oben, da Technikraum im Keller.



Bei den Schwiegereltern ist es ein einziger Hängeschrank (Höhe 1400 oder 1600mm) mit links Zählerfeld (plus Reservere) und daneben durch Schottwände gegen finger gesichert ein Teil Sicherungen und ein Teil SPS / Relais.
Im geschlossenen Zustand ist die obere Hälfte komplett unter einer Blindplatte versteckt. Die untere Hälfte hat eine gewöhnliche Abdeckung mit Schlitzen für die Automaten. Ganz unten sitzt ein Blindstreifen, der die Reihenklemmen verdeckt.
Das Haus steht auf einer Bodenplatte, daher Kabeleinführung von unten und oben. Unten Steckdosen, nicht geschaltet. Oben gehen Tasterleitungen und die Leuchtenleitungen rein.
Falls Zweifel kommen sollten. Der Schrank ist Schutzklasse II. Die Hutschienen sind gegen den Rahmen isoliert und nur die SPS-Schiene und die zwei mit den Reihenklemmen ist geerdet.
"Leerer" Schrank:



Verteilerfeld, noch nicht 100% verdrahtet:



Im nächsten Haus würde ich wieder den zweiten Ansatz wählen. Auch im normalen Schaltschrankbau geht man ja oft weg von der Platte zu Systemen wie z.B. Lütze. Nur dass da eben keine Abdeckung mehr drüber kommt, da ja der Schrank wie weiter oben geschrieben als solcher nur vom Fachpersonal geöffnet wird.

Das System von Striebel und John für Hutschienen, Montagebügel, Abdeckungen usw. ist sehr reichhaltig und lässt sich schön zusammenstellen.
Klar gibts auch hier wie bei Hager fertige Medienfelder mit Lochblech.

Gruß ohm200x

P.S: Entschuldigt die "schlechte" Qualität. Aber auf der Baustelle ist meist nur das iPhone dabei sowie meist kaum Licht und noch weniger Zeit vorhanden.


----------

